# Garlock Seals



## Jason Annen (Sep 5, 2016)

I need to replace some Garlock seals, and they are old, like 3 digit part numbers.  I have searched the internet, and I can't find them.  Does anyone have a source for seals that can research the older part numbers?  I've emailed Garlock, no response.

Jason


----------



## dlane (Sep 5, 2016)

Garlock ? Pics ? What is it going in ?
I'm sure there is a new equivalent , unless your going original


----------



## Jason Annen (Sep 5, 2016)

They are oil seals, Garlock is the brand and they are still in business.  Some vendors can look up old part numbers and provide the modern part number.


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Sep 5, 2016)

mc master carr


search "ring seals"


----------



## 4GSR (Sep 6, 2016)

Your best bet is take the old seals with you to a local bearing house and let them size them up to current production models Garlock or others make today.  If your machine is over 40 years old, there is a very good chance that seal is obsolete anyways.  But don't worry, newer seal technology today produces far much better seals than was being made 40 years ago.  I've found out from previous seal purchases, they probably will be a little thinner than the originals were, too.  Not in all cases, but to be expected in some. Ken


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Sep 7, 2016)

if you take the id, the od, and the thickness, you can get most any seal.
if you can provide me with those measurements, & their use-( high speed, low speed, single lip, double lip, etc)
i can provide you with a common seal part number to order, should you need the extra help


----------



## HardingeHLV (Oct 31, 2016)

Look for an aircraft parts supply place. There are a lot of Garlocks on jet aircraft in particular. Also a bearing supply should have that cross reference info as well.


----------



## Jason Annen (Oct 31, 2016)

I got them, I just measured the parts and looked up the correct new part numbers.

Jason


----------

